# Snowden...ice off?



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

I was thinking about trying Snowden soon. Does anyone know if the ice is off yet?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I was by there yesterday and its still iced over


----------



## riggerson (Apr 14, 2004)

I saw some guys ice fishing there on Monday afternoon. Would love to know how they did.


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

I stopped by yesterday [wed] to see if the dock was left in, it is, there was at least 6 people ice fishing. There is a ton of water on top with the 1-2 inch of rain we had the day before. One guy was just coming off said he caught only 2 small bass. He figures the ice to be 7 inches. Didn't look to inviting to me with all the water standing in spots, hard to tell whats ice and a whats not.:C


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

I was afraid of that. If you folks can, let me know when the ice comes off.


----------



## HockingEscape (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd have to guess that some sunshine on saturday and temps approaching 50 on Sunday would take care of allot of the ice.


----------



## bobg12 (Jan 17, 2007)

I drive by there every day on the wy to work. melt water is covering the ice, and I think it will be frozen for some time. When there is open water I'lll give you a reply.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

Thank You, I really appreciate that. I love to fish that Lake early.


----------



## bobg12 (Jan 17, 2007)

It's melting around the edges 3-5 feet out. Most of the lake is still frozen.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

You guys do any good at Snowden? This sound nuts, but I guess I'll be going to the annual Paw Paw Festival in September. I told you it sounds nuts. 

Anyway, while I'm there I thought I'd check out the local fishing at Snowden...while eating a paw paw... 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## bobg12 (Jan 17, 2007)

The "Pawpaw Festival" is Albany's small little claim to fame. It is based around creating fiscally sustainable hardwood forests on private land. As for the lake I rarely fish it, but some local fishermen rave about it. Specifically in the spring the dam area for big bass, saugeye, and nice Catfish.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

I wish I could say I do great on it but that would not be true. What I like about it is that it is like a mini reservoir and gives me a chance to fish different kinds of structure in practice for larger bodies of water. The other Lake I fish a lot...Tycoon...is like a giant pond and does not offer the little creek arms that Snowden has. It is a lake that can be very tough to fish. When you do find the fish...they are usually good ones.


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

It is tough at times [:S ], but very convient for me. About 15 minutes from my house, so i fish it frequently.


----------



## riggerson (Apr 14, 2004)

I got Fish Ohio crappie and redear sunfish out of Snowden last year, so while many focus on bass and catfish, I'd recommend the lake for the panfishing.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

There's crappie?!?! The ODNR doesn't list it for having crappie. I shouldn't be surprised. This is good to know. I'm looking to keep the kids occupied and crappie are great for kids. Thanks. Can anyone recommend any shore spots?


----------



## riggerson (Apr 14, 2004)

Yep, there are white and black crappie and some yellow perch as well. One good shoreline crappie spot (springtime only, before the weeds take over) is the peninsula that runs down the boat launch side of that cove. Partway down toward the main lake there are a couple of trees and then a concrete slab on shore. From there down toward the main lake there is a large flat that comes up to the shore, and often in the morning the crappies will come up onto that flat to feed. Minnows about 12"-18" under a clip-on bobber are all you need...just pitch 'em about as far as you can. It's usually a waste of time if the wind is blowing off-shore (from behind your back as you face the water), and seems to shut off by 11 am, especially on sunny days.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. It'll be awhile before I'm out there, but I have an idea what I'll try. I may check back in September to get an update.


----------



## bobg12 (Jan 17, 2007)

WhiteNitro said:


> Thank You, I really appreciate that. I love to fish that Lake early.


Well, still frozen, but we are getting lots of rain, and a warm up. It could start to open up by next midweek.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

I keep hoping. I am getting fishing fever bad!!!


----------



## bobg12 (Jan 17, 2007)

Still frozen, but give it a week and the ice might be gone. Ice is 8-12 feet from the shore.


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

I stopped by today. The main lake you see from the parking lot is open, but the cove with the ramp is still frozen. I fished for about an hour near the campsites on the right, across from the swimming area. Hopefully by next weekend it will all be open.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

Tycoon is free of ice. Has Snowden cleared yet?


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

yes snowden is clear


----------



## riggerson (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, the ice is off and this fishing is ON. While crappie fishing from shore this evening, I caught a 22" largemouth. No idea what it weighed, as I didn't have scales with me.

It was my first fish of 2007, and the only fish I caught all evening. Great way to start the new fishing season!


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

My fishing buddy was probably there with you. Did you see a fellow in a greenish blue 20' HydraSport?

What did you catch the largemouth on?

I have been stuck at work..cannot get a day off...


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

WhiteNitro-
I was at Snowden yesterday also, fishing from the bank. I didn't catch anything, but I think I saw your buddy across the lake from me; Thought I saw him land one too, looked to be a bass maybe. I did see at least one, maybe two that were shallow and followed my lure to the shore, very small though.


----------



## riggerson (Apr 14, 2004)

I caught the bass on a crappie minnow set about 30" deep. There were a couple of boats on the water, but neither came close to me.


----------

